# Wi-Fi Connection on Hopper



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

So the tech told me I either have to get a USB adapter for my Hopper or connect using a cable from the router which is not possible.
I thought some people here said that the Hopper would pick up Wifi signals? The person on the phone also said it could get my wifi signal. Now I may be out extra $ to get the connectivity...
DIRTs any guidance?


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

LazhilUT said:


> So the tech told me I either have to get a USB adapter for my Hopper or connect using a cable from the router which is not possible.
> I thought some people here said that the Hopper would pick up Wifi signals? The person on the phone also said it could get my wifi signal. Now I may be out extra $ to get the connectivity...
> DIRTs any guidance?


The USB2 adapter from Dish is $25 which is pretty cheap. I use a Linksys wireless game adapter and it also works good.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OP could buy the adapted from eBay for $15. Many native 3100v2 is selling there, I saw dish labeled too.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Why does the Hopper HAVE to be connected to your router?

Obviously if you want the on demand stuff you need to be connected, but is this a requirement now? The system should work without a network. It will be missing features, but should still function.

And why is there a USB and ethernet port on the back of the Joey?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dmspen said:


> Why does the Hopper HAVE to be connected to your router?
> 
> Obviously if you want the on demand stuff you need to be connected, but is this a requirement now? The system should work without a network. It will be missing features, but should still function.
> 
> And why is there a USB and ethernet port on the back of the Joey?


Absolutely correct - no need Ethernet/Internet if you don't need it.

These jacks has save purpose as eSATA on h2k or DishWire on 921.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In the past Dish had a phone line connection requirement. Arguably it was not "needed" if you didn't order PPV, but Dish still wanted the receivers connected to phone home and it was in the agreement.

The modern replacement for that is a broadband connection... Again, if you don't use PPV or On Demand, the receiver functions fine without internet connectivity... but I'm pretty sure it is still part of the customer agreement when you sign up.

Dish wouldn't install the 922 receiver if you couldn't get broadband to your receiver. I have not heard of a similar issue with Hopper/Joey, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We are live in present time, not in a past. N'est pa ?


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Part of my installation yesterday was a ping back to the mother ship and the install could not be completed without it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jdskycaster said:


> Part of my installation yesterday was a ping back to the mother ship and the install could not be completed without it.


922? h2k ? or other ?


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Had 2 Hoppers and 3 Joey's installed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> We are live in present time, not in a past. N'est pa ?


Yes... and nobody has indicated that the Terms of Service has removed the phone/broadband connection requirement from the customer agreement.

So I suspect the requirement is still there... which means that while you might be able to use the receiver without broadband, you might also get a call from the audit dept or at some point have your receiver start displaying "connect me to broadband" messages.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yes... and nobody has indicated that the Terms of Service has removed the phone/broadband connection requirement from the customer agreement.
> 
> So I suspect the requirement is still there... which means that while you might be able to use the receiver without broadband, you might also get a call from the audit dept or at some point have your receiver start displaying "connect me to broadband" messages.


Still there ...
B. Additional Tuners and Receivers. We may choose to allow you to place additional receivers on your account. If we allow you to do so, each additional receiver will be authorized to receive the same Services as your initial receiver, subject to the limitations of your television equipment. *All of your receivers must be located at the same residence and continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line and/or broadband home network.* If you wish to receive Services at two different residential locations, you must open a separate account for each location, unless otherwise specifically authorized by DISH Network. You may not directly or indirectly use a single account for the purpose of authorizing Services for multiple DISH Network receivers that are not all located in the same residential location and connected to the same land-based telephone line and/or broadband home network. If we later determine that you did, we may disconnect your Services and, in addition to all other applicable fees, you agree to pay us the difference between the amounts actually received by us and the full retail price for the Services authorized for each DISH Network receiver on your account.

E. Telephone/Broadband Connection. To optimize the operation of your Equipment, you must continuously connect each DISH Network receiver on your account to the same land-based telephone line and/or a broadband home network. *Failure to connect each receiver to the same land-based telephone line and/or a broadband network may result in interruption or disconnection of Services. We may charge you a TV2 Receiver Connection Fee for each dual tuner receiver that is not connected to the same land based telephone line and/or a broadband network* (as detailed in Exhibit 1).​


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No calls last five years ... You guys should work and be paid by dish QA Dept.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> No calls last five years ... You guys should work and be paid by dish QA Dept.


I've never been ticketed for speeding or jaywalking either... but the laws are still on the books.

The point is... anyone who asks "is broadband required" needs to be told the full story. Nobody should be saying it is optional when Dish still has the requirement in their terms. I would not want to be the person who told a forum member that it was optional only to have the Dish audit folks disconnect their service or deactivate receivers.

It hasn't been that long since I remember reading a "why were my receivers deactivated" post... certainly not 5 years... so it is a "use at your own risk" scenario if you decide not to connect broadband or phone.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That was a few threads dedicated to "dish nazi" dept...


----------

